# Pictures of Site injections



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 11, 2011)

Gents,
I have posted a few pictures of injection sites to help some of the new guys and cut down on the same thread question every other day on where to inject.

Another thing for my newly aas bro and sis when you stick a needle in your muscle that is 1'' or more you are going to feel some pain after words.  Sometimes more if you are already nervous and due you moving the needle around inside your muscle because your hand is shaking. Think about and relax and try not to pass out.  LOL.  We have all been there but my bro's in here are going to have a bit of fun with you when you ask does it bleed or why does it hurt, it's been three days and still have pain etc...  Then only thing IMO that you should be concerned about when and after you injet is if you didn't properly sanitze the pin site, you didn't get all the big air bubbles out (not so much on the small ones, you will be fine, just don't freaking make it a bad habit), you use the same pin you drew from to pin from (taking a chance with infrection and the crap is going to hurt due to the pin being now dull) and some will argue to aspirate, and I will leave that argument and decision up to you.  

It's going to hurt for the first couple of times, just like any other shots, massage the site for a couple of minutes and you could even take a warm shower to relax the area even more.  Again my bro's and sis's in here will help you get through this but may have a little fun with you during your first pin process.  Just laugh and get over and get back to eating.  LOL.

Here the pics of site injection that may help you.  My brothers and sisters in here may add some more or even critique.

*Thigh*







*Glute*




*Another Glute*






*Calf*






*Bicep*






*Tricep*






*Shoulder*






*Lat Muscle*






*Chest*





Ok I believe that I have a picture up for just about every plae folks inject and should help you to have a visual to help you be more confident and calm when you decide to make the plunge<no pun intended.  Hope this helps guys and gals.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 11, 2011)

Good post chris. However I probably wouldn't have put some of those sites due to newbies reading this and thinking lets do a calf inj, those look easy enough.... Catch my drift?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 11, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Good post chris. However I probably wouldn't have put some of those sites due to newbies reading this and thinking lets do a calf inj, those look easy enough.... Catch my drift?


 

Your right bro.  I just felt that these pics will help them when the times comes. 

As Vibrant has said, I would go with the easiest of these and those imo are glutes and thighs to start off with with the gauge you are most comfortable with.  I recommend for those two any where between 23-27 gauge at 1", 1&1/4", or 1%1/2" pin.  Again these are just imo, some may recommend others.

For the more tedious like the biceps, calf, triceps lats, chest etc... I recommend slin pin or insulin pins.  Again my other brothers and sister will recommend but again as Vibrant said stick to the easier muscle at first because they are great learning site injections per say, but please ensure you take your time, relax, and enjoy the rush of your gear.  

Thanks for your help Vibrant!!!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 12, 2011)

good post


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 12, 2011)

should be a sticky


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks gents.  Did a little bit of homework for these younger guys as it is always helpful to see the area they are considering pinning.


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I do Chest,tri's, lats, delts with a 27gx1/2in
glutes, quads, are a 23gx1 1/2in or 1in

I have some new gear I will be moving to a 29g slin pin for tri's, chest, bi's soon.


----------



## waterstill (Nov 12, 2011)

Calf injection makes me cringe


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> I do Chest,tri's, lats, delts with a 27gx1/2in
> glutes, quads, are a 23gx1 1/2in or 1in
> 
> I have some new gear I will be moving to a 29g slin pin for tri's, chest, bi's soon.



More good info.  If there is more vets like my good friend above could chime in for these new guys I know it would surely help them out in the long run.  

Hopefully a mod will give me the honor of making this a sticky!!!  


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 12, 2011)

waterstill said:


> Calf injection makes me cringe



Yeah I haven't done one yet either.  I run to much to have to push through the pain after injection!!!  


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 12, 2011)

I will be giving you bro's all reps in here when I get to a starkly wry computer!!!


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> More good info.  If there is more vets like my good friend above could chime in for these new guys I know it would surely help them out in the long run.
> 
> Hopefully a mod will give me the honor of making this a sticky!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, 
I'm no where near a vet yet,... what do you think I am old? 

Throw in some ideas for what gear to put where, Such as site injects with short estered/base hormones.... etc. I think that would help too.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 12, 2011)

That's great idea, will do so later on tonight.  No I didn't think you were old, but a vet knows what they are doing!!!!


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds good man, 
Haha I don't know what I'm doing, I just do it. 
...So I stick this where? Oh that works... 
LMAO J/K, I've researched it for quite some time, and had some help along the way.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Sounds good man,
> Haha I don't know what I'm doing, I just do it.
> ...So I stick this where? Oh that works...
> LMAO J/K, I've researched it for quite some time, and had some help along the way.



LOL.  Yeah me too, I don't get the air bubbles out either, just put into my body randomly, put some rock music on and let it flow.  Lol.  JK.  You can tell when guys know what they are doing as they are quick to help and give input.


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> LOL.  Yeah me too, I don't get the air bubbles out either, just put into my body randomly, put some rock music on and let it flow.  Lol.  JK.  You can tell when guys know what they are doing as they are quick to help and give input.
> 
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



Oh man, you have to get those air bubbles out... Those are what causes the bloat from juice man... Geeze you should know that! 

(Obviously kidding... Though it would take around 2cc's of air to kill someone on an IM pin they still need to be gotten out)


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 12, 2011)

I use three injection sites at the moment: quads, glutes, delts. I use 18g to draw and 25g 1 inch to pin. I'm fairly lean, so I get by with a 1 inch in the glutes. However, I would recommend to use a 1 1/2 inch in the glutes. I've had a few times where I didn't go deep enough and had some small problems.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Oh man, you have to get those air bubbles out... Those are what causes the bloat from juice man... Geeze you should know that!
> 
> (Obviously kidding... Though it would take around 2cc's of air to kill someone on an IM pin they still need to be gotten out)


 

LOL,  yeah it is a good practice to stay in with getting the bubbles out.  Why take the risk with your health or injections.  It's best to take your time, sit or be around a cushioned are just in case you do pass out, stop talking to yourself right now and just do it, it's not as painful as you think, and like a seed, watch the muscle grow!!!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I use three injection sites at the moment: quads, glutes, delts. I use 18g to draw and 25g 1 inch to pin. I'm fairly lean, so I get by with a 1 inch in the glutes. However, I would recommend to use a 1 1/2 inch in the glutes. I've had a few times where I didn't go deep enough and had some small problems.


 
Thanks again Vibrant, another great post.  Bro I am still trying to rep you but I have to spread some around before I can rep you agian and I am working on it bro!!!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 13, 2011)

Good post bro


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 13, 2011)

What size needle you can use for bicep ?


----------



## waterstill (Nov 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I use three injection sites at the moment: quads, glutes, delts. I use 18g to draw and 25g 1 inch to pin. I'm fairly lean, so I get by with a 1 inch in the glutes. However, I would recommend to use a 1 1/2 inch in the glutes. I've had a few times where I didn't go deep enough and had some small problems.




What do you mean by small problems? I'm at 10% so I figured I'd be safe with 1" in the glutes, but recently I found a small lump..verdict is still out on what it is lol.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> What size needle you can use for bicep ?



Most would use a 25g 5/8 or 1", I will be using a 27g 1/2"


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

waterstill said:


> What do you mean by small problems? I'm at 10% so I figured I'd be safe with 1" in the glutes, but recently I found a small lump..verdict is still out on what it is lol.



A few times that I didn't go deep enough, I've had a small sterile abscess form. It happened because the oil got between the muscle and fat, and it wasn't absorbing properly. It sounds to me that same thing happened to you. If your small lump is painful to touch, if there isn't redness, and if you're not getting a fever, then it's probably a sterile abscess.

Just apply heat and massage it out, and it should go away in about a week or less.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 13, 2011)

for anyone new reading this thread, buy alcohol wipes at pharmacy they are like $3 dollars for a box of 100. before drawing oil from vials wipe the top where the pin goes in ( this is called the port ). wait a couple of minutes for it to dry then draw it out. if you don't wait you will get alcohol on the needle and that will be painful when you stick the pin in your body.
I know most of you know this, just wonder how many infections are actually caused by unsafe handling.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 13, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> What size needle you can use for bicep ?



Bro, what anxious said or slin pin.  Will take a while longer with oil and may or may not clog up with suspension.  Highly recommend you shake up the suspension vigorously and warm both up under wa water before injection for smoothies flow.  


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> A few times that I didn't go deep enough, I've had a small sterile abscess form. It happened because the oil got between the muscle and fat, and it wasn't absorbing properly. It sounds to me that same thing happened to you. If your small lump is painful to touch, if there isn't redness, and if you're not getting a fever, then it's probably a sterile abscess.
> 
> Just apply heat and massage it out, and it should go away in about a week or less.



That's would suck.  New guys can learn some good experience knowledge here.  I use 1&1/2" needle and have always been good.  I won't lie to you though that last 1/2" always seems to hurt and suck going in.  Lol.

As vibrant said the lump should go away in a few days but never hurts to have antibiotics on hand to speed the process up!!!!


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Andy_E (Nov 13, 2011)

A bit of a newbie question i guess but does site injection help that particular muscle, ie if my chest is lacking size/strength, would injecting the pecs improve them? i always go in the delts and they seem to grow like mad compared to the rest of me.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Bro, what anxious said or slin pin.  Will take a while longer with oil and may or may not clog up with suspension.  Highly recommend you shake up the suspension vigorously and warm both up under wa water before injection for smoothies flow.
> 
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



  Slin pin will be my next step since this new gear a buddy hooked me up with runs just like water. It flows through a 27 faster than oil through a 23. I think I may be cutting some future gear with EO to make it flow like water as well. Susp is great, but I think TNE will be slowly making it less popular. TNE can be pinned with a slin pin with no problem, and can be damn near painless.   Tried giving reps Chris but didn't allow me to so soon.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Andy_E said:


> A bit of a newbie question i guess but does site injection help that particular muscle, ie if my chest is lacking size/strength, would injecting the pecs improve them? i always go in the delts and they seem to grow like mad compared to the rest of me.



 What are you injecting gear wise?  Also remember what ever you pin, you are actually putting more volume into them. Hence a visual appearance of growth.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 13, 2011)

No worries my brother.  We are down like four flat tires brother. LOL. I always recommend slin pins for bi's, tri's, chest and calf for guys with not so big muscles.  Some may try an 1" need with 27g and might push it through the out the other side of their arm.  Lol.  JK guys I know all of you have biceps the size of basketballs.  Lol, but will help some of our younger pinners.  Just don't drink it, swooh yuck!!!  Lol


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> No worries my brother.  We are down like four flat tires brother. LOL. I always recommend slin pins for bi's, tri's, chest and calf for guys with not so big muscles.  Some may try an 1" need with 27g and might push it through the out the other side of their arm.  Lol.  JK guys I know all of you have biceps the size of basketballs.  Lol, but will help some of our younger pinners.  Just don't drink it, swooh yuck!!!  Lol
> 
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



 Bro when I drink it my junk gets bigger!!! LMAO   Maybe make a video for noobs on backloading a slin pin.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 13, 2011)

Andy_E said:


> A bit of a newbie question i guess but does site injection help that particular muscle, ie if my chest is lacking size/strength, would injecting the pecs improve them? i always go in the delts and they seem to grow like mad compared to the rest of me.


your probably seeing more inflamation or swelling in those sites.


----------



## waterstill (Nov 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> A few times that I didn't go deep enough, I've had a small sterile abscess form. It happened because the oil got between the muscle and fat, and it wasn't absorbing properly. It sounds to me that same thing happened to you. If your small lump is painful to touch, if there isn't redness, and if you're not getting a fever, then it's probably a sterile abscess.
> 
> Just apply heat and massage it out, and it should go away in about a week or less.




Thanks brother. Definite lump..No fever, kinda tender, redness has mostly subsided. But no change in size in the past couple days. Will continue to heat/massage. 

Good lookin out


----------



## Andy_E (Nov 13, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> What are you injecting gear wise?  Also remember what ever you pin, you are actually putting more volume into them. Hence a visual appearance of growth.



Im on 2ml sust 250 and 2ml deca 300,stacked twice per week.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Andy_E said:


> Im on 2ml sust 250 and 2ml deca 300,stacked twice per week.



 Yeah that size gain could do with the 2ml extra volume. From my experience people see direct injecting is only a benefit with short esters/bases.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 13, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Bro when I drink it my junk gets bigger!!! LMAO Maybe make a video for noobs on backloading a slin pin.


 
 about the junk getting bigger
Great idea for the video as visuals always help!


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 21, 2011)

awesome post brother!! i just pinned for the first time and was wonderin, is this shit really suppose to feel like this lol


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 21, 2011)

haha feel like what? 

If you mean feels like sex, then yes, it really feels like that.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 21, 2011)

I think too much fun with injets. Just put it in upper outer glute what I read to be the best. Been doin that for 15yrs w/no problem ever.


----------



## Drumhead138 (Nov 22, 2011)

I love Calf injections! maybe because my calf's have always been huge and rockin without any work whatsoever. I was freaked out when I heard everyone talking about how painful calves were..but man, it's always been painless for me. But then again though--I'll pin anywhere  like a duck to water!


----------



## FordFan (Nov 22, 2011)

Trap injections bro !!!!! I love em. I use a slin pin when doing them.

I use:
23 x 1 for glutes, quads 
27 x 5/8 delts sometimes quads.
Slin for tris, delts, traps 

Haven't gotten the nerve up for bis and calves yet.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 22, 2011)

FordFan said:


> Trap injections bro !!!!! I love em. I use a slin pin when doing them.
> 
> I use:
> 23 x 1 for glutes, quads
> ...




Haha people usually do bi's before traps bro. I do lats instead of traps. I need to start switching it up.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, there is nothing like the first time.  You shakingly draw up the shot, put the needle to your leg or pin site a hundred times each time punking yourself out, finally you push or jab it in, hold your breath almost passing out, maybe some got light headed like myself, begin to inject and fill the oil seeping into your muscle tissue, hearts pounding, pull the needle out, see blood come out, some freak out, some just laugh, and then the beautiful love hate relationship of AAS begins.  I think I just wrote a love story above!  LOL


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 23, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Yes, there is nothing like the first time.  You shakingly draw up the shot, put the needle to your leg or pin site a hundred times each time punking yourself out, finally you push or jab it in, hold your breath almost passing out, maybe some got light headed like myself, begin to inject and fill the oil seeping into your muscle tissue, hearts pounding, pull the needle out, see blood come out, some freak out, some just laugh, and then the beautiful love hate relationship of AAS begins.  I think I just wrote a love story above!  LOL



ahh looovveee


----------



## Drumhead138 (Nov 23, 2011)

I swear after the 5th time I was hooked! And yeah, I've watched blood squirt from every point at one time or another. Once you get passed the fact that you're TOTALLY not going to die, just get bigger...it's smooth sailing.

Funny story though. The other day I took the pin out and capped it...I though it did anyway. I was sitting at that time-- i was doing a calf shot..And a few seconds later I reached down to probably scratch my balls, and I stuck my pointer finger with the needle that I had just used abd thought I capped. I swear that needle almost went through my finger and I didn't realize it! That freaked me out for a second, not gonna lie, I think I did go into minor shock. You know the feeling. Ringing ears, upset stomach, buzzing body. I laid down on the floor and breathed slowly. I did think, "shit! That's gonna get infected!" but it didn't. My finger healed fine.

The moral of the story kids....pinning your finger sucks... But wow! It's still worth it lol.

GOD I love Tren! <--- Manna from a heaven!


----------



## Drumhead138 (Nov 24, 2011)

So a few questions:

Traps. 1/2" or 1"?
2ml?
Right square in the center, right?

I think I'm going in...I've heard that there were too many major nerves and veins do in ever tried I have 12 sites already, but 14, now that would be cool. I'd try last but biceps are easier...and I don't have the flexibility.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 25, 2011)

Depending upon your trap size I would go with 1/2 or slin pin.  2ml is a lot in that one area IMO. Some may disagree.  I would go with 1ML per side, thats just me though bro!


----------

